# NEW ORLEANS--Action Alert



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW ORLEANS Action Alert: *proposal submitted by the Louisiana SPCA (504) 368-5191 to change the annual rabies requirement in New Orleans Municipal Code Chapter 18 http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=10040&stateId=18&stateName=Lou isiana to 3 years with the following language: _Sec. 18-168. "The owner or keeper of every dog or cat between three and four months old shall, at his expense, have such dog or cat vaccinated by a Louisiana-licensed veterinarian with rabies vaccine. Twelve months later, the animal shall be revaccinated. Thereafter such dog or cat shall be revaccinated every 36 months ....."_

*What You Can Do to Help: *Please contact City Council President *Stacy Head *(504) 658-1060 [email protected] and Council Member *Susan Guidry *(504) 658-1010 [email protected] to ask them to support the change to 3 years, or attend one of the two following meetings:

Wednesday 10/24/12 City Council Chambers 6pm-8pm
Thursday, 11/01/12 Lousiana SPCA 1700 Mardi Gras Blvd

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*NEW ORLEANS 3/7/13 City Council Passes Ordinance to Reduce Rabies Vaccinations from Annually to Once Every 3 Years* http://nolacitycouncil.com/content/display.asp?id=54&nid=%7B8172B5EB-B475-47B9-B1D0-812EAD34FDFE%7D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree 100% about the three yrs but vaccinated between 3-4 months is to young. JMHO!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I agree 100% about the three yrs but vaccinated between 3-4 months is to young. JMHO!


 Yes, I agree.


----------

